# South Manchester & East Cheshire Dog Walker / Pet Sitter



## PetZintheCity (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you looking for a regular or occasional Dog Walker, or maybe you just need someone to look after your beloved dog for a couple of hours, days or weeks !

Well if your based around the South Manchester, City Centre or East Cheshire areas then please take a look at my website.

First time clients get a 25% discount of their first service and a free consultation beforehand so you know your best friend will be in safe and loving hands.

If you can't find the service specific to your needs, email and we can discuss a package. 

** Book 6 consecutive dog walking sessions and get the 7th FREE !! **​


----------

